# do i really need a spotting scope ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

do i really need a spotting scope for deer and pronghorn coyote, p-dog hunting in ND ? I lived and hunted my whole life in IL and never really had a use for a spotting scope. Now i live in ND plan to stay here the rest of my life, great hunting and fishing. More spot and stalk hunting here in the western states. i have a nice pair if 12 power nikon binocs and a nice Lecia 1200 range finder. just wondering if you hunters feel spotting scopes are really that useful ? will they be better than my binocs to spot deer pre sesaon from roads etc. also would you buy the window mount ? and there are 2 styles of spotting scopes..... 1 with eye piece angled up or the style that is staright horizontal, which is better ? I dont plan on spending more that 500.00 on one. i know there is some that are big money thanks. marty


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Your 12x binos will do in most situations. But, a spotting scope is very helpful when trying to spot big bucks from the road. Not required, but nice to have.

I like the straight eyepieces, easier to use in the vehicle. Definately get a window mount. I also carry a tripod, an angled eyepiece is easier to use with a tripod, but I use mine most in the vehicle. Depends on how you will use it and personal choice.

I have a Nikon Spotter XL II 16-48x60. It cost about $500. Not the best scope out there, but the glass is clear and it works for what I need it to do.

huntin1


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

A spotting scope will add a lot of enjoyment to your hunting. Needed? No, but a lot of stuff we have isn't needed...... A spotting scope will save a lot of walking if you are trying to figure out if an animal is a shooter or not. To me watching game is a very big part of the enjoyment I get from hunting. Once you have one you won't want to be without one.

Don't buy the cheapest one you can find if you decide to get one... You don't need to fork out $2,000 or $3,000 for a Zeiss or a Swarovski, but I'd suggest one of the scopes in the $500 to $800 range. The Nikon Prostaffer is an excellent scope as are the ones that Cabelas offers (Cabela brand).


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for ther info. i think i will try to buy one this fall. i think i would use them a lot more here in ND than when i was living in IL. thanks. marty


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

For me, it's a necessity when I'm doing my pre-season scouting. I took the plunge last year and bought a pretty good one. I couldn't imagine scouting without one. I do have a window mount for it, and use it everytime I'm out scouting. I went with a straight, because I will be using more in the vehicle than out.

I have yet to use it while hunting. That will change this year though. I will probably be doing a lot of sitting and glassing. I'm planning on buying a tripod when it gets closer to gun season.

Save up and buy the best one you can.......


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I wouldn't hunt without one & keep a compact 20X in my hunting pack. Additionally, I keep one in my truck and one set up on my dining room table to glass deer in the fields around my house.

Can't even say how many fox, goats, & bucks met an untimely end over the years courtesy of those scopes...


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been thinkin about gettin one too, i looked at the Alpen spotting scopes last year in Sportsmans before it closed here and was very impressed with them, however at that point i needed new binocs and bought a pair of those instead i would like to get a spottin scope this year though


----------

